# Introducing Trinkit!



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

My husband and I recently picked up a tiny grey kitten from an old lady who found them in her barn after the mother abandoned them there. We don't know her age, but we are guessing she is between 5 and 7 weeks.

Trinkit is my first cat ever, and I love her to bits. Hubby has lots of experience with cats and is helping me to learn all about them.

I've already posted a question and picture in the health section of the forum, but decided that if I plan on sticking around I should introduce Trinkit to everyone else, as well.

So, without further ado... meet Trinkit. 

















[/img]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:fust 

Another *CUTE* kitty! I want them all!

Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's a little sweetie! Welcome to you and Trinkit!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I saw your photo of Trinkit in Health and Nutrition, and I have to say she is precious


----------



## nanenj (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm Trinkit's owner's other half. The beast passed out behind the feline in one of the above pictures . Just introducing myself to the place as well.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Trinkit and your daddy too. You're very cute...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Trinkit's Daddy! Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, what a cute kitten!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Aww! :heart Welcome all of you to the forum! Hope to see you lots and we want more pictures!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Trinkit is so beautiful! Is she a DMH or DLH?


----------



## nanenj (Nov 7, 2006)

October said:


> Trinkit is so beautiful! Is she a DMH or DLH?


Not sure exactly what those terms mean, but a guess is her hair length . We think she's very heavy on persian, so, that would make her DLH?

Also, Trinkit thanks you all for the warm welcome (she's investigating the keyboard right now, but, I told her I don't think she can type a thank you properly yet, still gotta teach her how first!  )


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes...DMH is Domestic Medium Hair, DLH is Domestic Long Hair. Any cat without registration papers is considered a DSH, DMH or DLH instead of an actual breed name.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Such a cute kitten! Welcome to the board and hope to see more pictures later


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I bet she has you wrapped around her little finger (or toe) already. Shes adorable.


----------



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I bet she has you wrapped around her little finger (or toe) already. Shes adorable.


She most certainly does.  Thanks for the welcome!

-Bella


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

She is so cute! Welcome! We can't wait to hear more about her! :lol:


----------

